# jaco, costa rica



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

these are from my last trip down to paradise- fished 2 days. one day by myself because everyone else was in bad shape after 5 days of partying. that day was the ticket. went 3 for 3 on marlin and 4 for 5 on sails. too many dolphin and tuna to count. all fish caught on standup tld 25-30'swith 25 pound test.








































































needless to say i was freakin beat after that day!!!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Wish I had gotten a Marlin when I was down there. Nice job.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks.... the captain stayed out till after dark trying to get me the "ultimate slam" blue, stripe, black, and sail all in one day..... i had them all except the black. we teased one up around 500 lbs and wouldnt you know he smashed the smallest rod out (a tld 25). i fought him for almost 2 hrs before eventually getting spooled. we backed down on that fish so hard several times that walls of water nearly knocked me down coming over the gunnel. if i would have been lucky enough to make the slam i would have been the only "******" to do it standup in 08 out of los suenos. i think i have a pic of that black hooked up... ill post it later


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

damn that is one heck of a day! id love to get down there and fish someday!


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

I've been to Jaco and Hermosa to surf, but never got to fish.:banghead Next time I will for sure be going out a time or two!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I've fished CR and Guatemala 6 times and still cannot get over how incredible the fishing is down there.......


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

i want to go to gautemala and do the sails on the fly.... how much better was the fishing there than CR. ive fished CR for a few years and am ready to hit some new areas. what lodges have you used as well??


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Guetemala is out of hand! I have been to both Los Sunenos and Guetemala and Guetemala wins hand down. We caught 80 something sails and a bunch of dolphin in 3 days. Caught a bunch on fly


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

what lodge did yall use?? prices? anything to do other than fish? after 3 trips down without the womenfolks, theres gonna have to be something for them to do!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

We stayed at Quinta Pez Vela. I do not know if there is anything for the girls to do. We just fished


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Me and my bros did that trip 3 times in college it's a freaking blast! Never caught a Marlin though. Wewould goto the ****** booth and had some guy barter to get a cheap offshore trip. A little thing you might appreciate while in that part ofCosta is a place in Hermosa called the backyard. It's run and owned by a guy out of West Palm Beach name Nick or Mike. It is the only place to get hot wings which after 6 days of fish or chicken and rice is a nice change. Also he will tradeprice of a roomand food if you take back your yellow fin for their restaurant. Have fun and use protection!


----------

